# Nunavut, Yukon, NWT



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As my topic on the arctic didn't get any responses in the "other parts of the world" forum yet, I thought to already ask part of the question here.


I read often that there is a shortage of staff in many sort of work in the far north of Canada, Russia, etc. Locals prefer to not live that far north and prefer the more southern areas of the country instead, so expats are welcomed in for example Yukon or Nunavut. Despite several sources confirming that, I rarely if ever saw a job advert for employment in these areas. So I wonder: is it indeed the case that it is relatively easy to find employment in the few "cities" that exist there (eg Iquilat, Yellowknife, Whitehorse ; the towns like Cambridge Bay and Resolute etc probably are very inaccessible) and if yes, where do you find the vacancies announced?


I am not considering to settle in the arctic but my fascination with the area does exist and I'd like to just spend 1 or maximum 2 years above the arctic circle to just behold a society where nature dictates the way of life, experience the isolation of the arctic but also the overwhelming natural beauty and extreme changes of seasons. Just 1 or 2 years above the arctic circle would interest me, but I never saw any vacancies announced for these areas. I guess however in the larger settlements like Whitehorse or Iquilat (if I spell this correctly?) there are shops as well, maybe administrative work to be done, pubs and hotels needing staff, ... ?? 



PS: if I'd engage in an arctic adventure, my preference would be Canadian or Russian arctic. I know Norway and Finland also have parts above the arctic circle but these are quite touristic. To experience the real arctic, I figure the isolated settlements in the Russian far north or the Canadian far north are more interesting. Visiting Ellesmere Island as a tourist has been a lifelong dream of mine, and that's also a bit easier to organise when you already live in another part of the Canadian portions above the polar circle I guess...


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Nobody? I can imagine not many people living there would end up on this forum, but aren't our Canadian members somewhat updated on these provinces? After all I guess they make the news sometimes, or that one encounters citizens from the far north visiting the big cities in southern Canada now and then?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can check the miners etc that work up there but other then that I don't know what to check.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

NickZ said:


> You can check the miners etc that work up there but other then that I don't know what to check.


Do the regional capitals (Iqualit, Yellowknife, Whitehorse) not need administrative workforces like most governments do? No pubs or hotels needing staff? Or the research stations who may need someone to do the paperwork?

I know, none of these require special skills so a local can do it as well, but since many Canadians don't want to live that far north they may be open to applications from foreigners ... ?? 

I mean, I cannot imagine mining is the ONLY form of employment up there?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi there!

I don't know if it would suit your needs but have you looked at Yellowknife?

You can look up vacancies for those places at ca dot indeed dot com. When looking up simply type the city or province of interest and hit find jobs. I've found some open positions in both Whitehorse and Yellowknife.

Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## Canuck Beth (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi - Just my take on the situation... I know there is a need for teachers in the arctic, but that's about all I know. The problem is that Canada is such a massive country, each province is almost a country to its own. Unless you spend time flying around Canada and seeing it first hand, your knowledge of it is limited.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

But teaching will require a degree (although there is a shortage indeed, a Dutch guy made the Dutch newspapers when he accepted a 4 years teachers job in Resolute, Nunavut --- back then it was still in the NWT)


Do hotels or local governments not need administrative staff? I know this requires no rare skills, but if a lot of Canadians themselves don't like the idea of moving that far north, wouldn't they be open to foreigners even for jobs which don't require any exceptional degree or skill?


----------



## MyklB (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wondering
What other parts of the world did you try and post to about the arctic?


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I'd ask the question as well if there were a subforum for Russia, but at this moment this forum doesn't have that yet. 

It's not my goal to settle in the arctic, what I'd fancy is just 1 or 2 years just to experience it, it seems a really lifechanging experience. Obviously, during that 1 or 2 years you need an income. If I'd go ahead with this idea I'd fancy the Canadian or Russian arctic because there you'll see arctic life as it really is (= remote, isolated villages where nature and climate dictate the way of life) whereas the Norwegian far north has been so touristic that it'd give a blurred image of life in the arctic.


----------



## more_gusto (Jun 12, 2010)

Teachers nurses and doctors 

Regards
Gus


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

No administrative staff or hotel workers or so needed? I don't know about the tourism, probably still very limited, but with Nunavut having become a state of its own separate from the Northwest Territories, wouldn't Iquilat need people since they had to create government offices and such there? Also, because of that I can imagine slightly more people may visit the place and thus that the need for hotels and catering may increase a bit?


----------



## more_gusto (Jun 12, 2010)

gerrit said:


> No administrative staff or hotel workers or so needed? I don't know about the tourism, probably still very limited, but with Nunavut having become a state of its own separate from the Northwest Territories, wouldn't Iquilat need people since they had to create government offices and such there? Also, because of that I can imagine slightly more people may visit the place and thus that the need for hotels and catering may increase a bit?


Well I tell you one thing not to familiar with Nunavut but as a rule if you are willing to work you will find work in the north ,not sure what the Canadian rules are regarding workers from abroad

Regards
Gus
Northwest Territories


----------

